# An early jump on an unfunny April Fool's prank?



## Brobdingnagian (Mar 17, 2014)

http://qualityfreemusic.com

...despite having dated a lovely lass from Sverige... I was never clear as to whether they even had an April Fool's Day in Sweden? 

However, I fail to see the humour in this. My personal favourite bit is "the grumpy composer" line. Heaven forbid we should ask to be compensated for our time/effort on a creating content for someone else to peddle and also take a cut from. Let alone now being made to seem "greedy" and/or "difficult."

I believe New Yorkers have a term for this business model..."smash and grab." Not to be confused with "ye olde club and grabbe" from days of yore....although a club might knock a good bit of sense and perspective into some....

:roll: 
:( 

-B


----------



## Resoded (Mar 17, 2014)

Pretty sure they are Norwegian though, right?

Norwegians and Swedes are worlds apart, for starters Norwegians are born with skis on their feet and they speak a weird version of Swedish that I'd like to call lesser Swedish.

*ducks for cover*

(again, not actual ducks, that wouldn't make any sense)


----------



## asherpope (Mar 17, 2014)

Brobdingnagian @ Tue Mar 18 said:


> However, I fail to see the humour in this.



You must not have clicked on the 'Our Music' tab - I guarantee you'll get some laughs


----------



## chillbot (Mar 17, 2014)

Hilarious. That demo reel must have been so much fun to make.


----------



## Brobdingnagian (Mar 17, 2014)

Resoded @ Mon Mar 17 said:


> Pretty sure they are Norwegian though, right?



My apologies. I am well aware of the national/cultural differences. Mentally, I was thinking of a similar business which started a short while ago from Sweden that now has a 40% market share of all music placed on tele there. 

Resoded - in my face palming/eye-rolling state, I apologize for having nearly caused an international incident....

Jag ber om ursäkt.

-B


----------



## Markus S (Mar 18, 2014)

quality-free music - love it! :D


----------



## Walid F. (Mar 18, 2014)

ahahah! best demos ever! Loving the audio distorsion :D

"Taaake it hiiigher!! feeelin the music yeeaaaah" xD


----------



## Daryl (Mar 18, 2014)

I think it's hilarious, and obviously made by someone who has had to suffer the indignities of having to explain why they need to get paid for working.

I'm going to send them a track for their catalogue. :lol: 

D


----------



## Ryan (Mar 18, 2014)

haha.. Funny! Erik has gowned up at the same place as me, Steinkjer.. Anyway. 
So, yes. they are Norwegians.


----------



## AndyV (Mar 18, 2014)

I was listening to the showreel. My 3 yo daughter walked in and told me "it's too loud" and covered her ears! I was listening on an iPhone at half volume. Come on guys, we've got to start contributing to build up the library quality!


----------



## SweenyNickat (Mar 21, 2014)

Daryl @ Tue Mar 18 said:


> I think it's hilarious, and obviously made by someone who has had to suffer the indignities of having to explain why they need to get paid for working.
> 
> I'm going to send them a track for their catalogue. :lol:
> 
> D


Definitely :D

This is hilarious and made my day.
Whenever anyone comes up and wants some music for free, I'll recommend this library to him.


----------



## bryla (Mar 21, 2014)

* composers submitting tracks may be subject to a small admin fee.


----------



## aaronnt1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Walid F. @ Tue 18 Mar said:


> "Taaake it hiiigher!! feeelin the music yeeaaaah" xD



=o got to love that quality-free music (see what I did there...)


----------



## Harzmusic (Mar 22, 2014)

https://soundcloud.com/quality-free-mus ... hant-march

"Preview of our forthcoming library album 'Epic Trailer Vol.1'."
This is brilliant :D


----------



## Daryl (Mar 22, 2014)

bryla @ Fri Mar 21 said:


> * composers submitting tracks may be subject to a small admin fee.


"may", but when they hear the fantastic stuff that I'm going to submit, they will welcome me with open arms...!

D


----------



## rayinstirling (Mar 22, 2014)

Harzmusic @ Sat Mar 22 said:


> https://soundcloud.com/quality-free-music/elephant-march
> 
> "Preview of our forthcoming library album 'Epic Trailer Vol.1'."
> This is brilliant :D



Am I suddenly transported back to the Garritan Listening Room?
This would easily gain many admirers there. :roll:
There's no harm in positive encouragement is there?


----------



## Daryl (Mar 22, 2014)

Harzmusic @ Sat Mar 22 said:


> https://soundcloud.com/quality-free-music/elephant-march
> 
> "Preview of our forthcoming library album 'Epic Trailer Vol.1'."
> This is brilliant :D


Another winner. These guys are really going somewhere. I can feel it.

D


----------



## TheUnfinished (Mar 22, 2014)

Erk. I have no idea if this really is a pisstake or not. I am hoping it is, I really am.


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Mar 22, 2014)

I give up.
There is just too much talent out there.
These guys are gonna put us all out of business.
:(


----------



## Martin K (Mar 22, 2014)

Patrick de Caumette @ Sun Mar 23 said:


> I give up.
> There is just too much talent out there.
> These guys are gonna put us all out of business.
> :(


Agree, but come on now... I love it when somebody comes along and just knock your socks off...makes me wanna work harder.
Obviously a long way to go still, but I won't give up. We have to believe it's doable to match these guys :o - It's apparently all in the details.


----------



## aaronnt1 (Mar 22, 2014)

bryla @ Fri 21 Mar said:


> * composers submitting tracks may be subject to a small admin fee.


Cheeky s.o.b's :shock:

...ah thinking about it, maybe the fee is designed to put off rubbish composers donating tracks, I mean they have to maintain standards somehow.... :D


----------



## Stephen Rees (Mar 22, 2014)

Looking forward to 'Soup from the Woods'.


----------



## synthic (Mar 22, 2014)

Haha... of course this is a joke! My guess is that it's a just couple of composers taking a piss at people at advertising agencies who insist on using crappy music for $2 in their productions because they're tonedeaf and totally lack knowledge about what sounds good and what doesn't.

Also it looks like a bit of a parody on that Swedish music company called E******* Sound...


----------



## Ed (Mar 22, 2014)

lol wouldn't be surprised if it was another witty prank by Nick Phoenix.


----------

